# Zaino vs. Duragloss at North East Meet



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just for fun, a little shootout between these two sealents... Take on lovely blue E90, wipe the car down and get ready to apply.

Driver's side got Duragloss. 601 Polish Bonding Agent, followed by 105 Total Performance Polish and then topped with 111 Clearcoat Polish. Dead easy to apply, no curing problems and very fast to dry to point of easy removal.

Passenger's side got Zaino. Z1 Polish Loc, ZAIO then Z2. Not strictly equivalent products here, nor do I think Z1 was designed to be used with ZAIO but this kept a consistency with the Duragloss to as close as I could from the two ranges, and the results of both systems shows the application method has certainly worked.  Zaino a little tricker to remove in that it needed a longer curing time, but was still a cinch in the grand scheme of things. Got to love the ease of use of these sealents...

Then stand back... can we see a difference between the two sides?

Zaino:









Duragloss:









More shots:




























In the flesh, there was nothing to tell between these two products - both added a subtle glassy nuance and a wonderful slickness that we have come to expect from these sealents, and they did so with superb ease of use and no masking in any way of the metallic flake.

Perhaps the beading will separate them...










Or perhaps not! :lol: You could argue here that opn the Zaino side, the water was running off slightly faster in the rain, so perhaps a small plus to Zaino there in the performance fight.... But under the hosepipe:



We couldn't really see a difference in sheeting!!

So a natt's chuff at best to separate these sealents in performance... though, if we were to look at prices we can see that Duragloss begins to show its advantage over Zaino... I love both these sealent systems, they perform wonderfully, add a little something in my eyes, and are great to use. Neither cost silly money, but DG does have a price advantage which is not inconsiderably... Zaino fights back with ZFX and layering in a day potential.

But really, we could not separate these today... so the only real separator will be durability, and I have a good test of that lined up!


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Very intresting results, there Dave


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Both do indeed look superb, but the Zaino looks a *little* deeper to me, but its possibly the angle/lighting?

Isn't Z1 supposed to go on top of ZAIO. From what I understand, correct me if I'm wrong, a layer of Z1 is put down and left on, then Z2 is applied directly on top? Z1 was replaced by ZFX?

Is there much difference in curing times?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Dave you should try using ZFX on some 111 and see what results you get


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Both do indeed look superb, but the Zaino looks a *little* deeper to me, but its possibly the angle/lighting?
> 
> Isn't Z1 supposed to go on top of ZAIO. From what I understand, correct me if I'm wrong, a layer of Z1 is put down and left on, then Z2 is applied directly on top? Z1 was replaced by ZFX?
> 
> Is there much difference in curing times?


Z1 also exhibits a cleaning effect, and would act to shift some opf the AIO... here, the Zaino application method was matched to the Duragloss method (rightly or wrongly, but it certainly seemed to work well). 105 is a cleaner and sealent combined, going over a polish conding agent. Matching Zaino, we took the AIO which is a cleaner and sealent combined and put it over the Zaino bonding agent. But yes, ZFX replaces Z1 though I'm personally unconvinced it offers anything tenable extra in the looks over layering separated by 24 hours... but that's just me 

Curing time differences are quite large... especially when the weather gets colder... Zaino in cooler conditions taking a good hour or more sometimes to cure, the Duragloss in the same conditions on the same day being ready in ten minutes.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Dave you should try using ZFX on some 111 and see what results you get


Now there's an idea... or Polycharger?


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Do you think if the Zaino was layered it would have made a difference Dave? Wouldn't have been a fair test I know just looking for your opinion


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

A good test today Dave, it was good to see the two products side by side offer no difference in what they add to the finish, there was no noticable difference between the finished half's of the bonnnet that could be seen, both product systems gave the same excellent result as to clarity of finish etc. Not the warmth to it that a wax gives though.
Both products displayed excellent beading properties and in fairness were hard to separate.
Curing time let the Zaino down slightly in the cooler damp conditions.
Price is another factor that may persuade people towards the Duragloss products, they are quite a bit cheaper.
Will Zaino fight back by offering better Durability???? Time will tell.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for coming to the meet Dave The photos of the car are Great. I will Take a few pics in a few weeks and see how they compare. I can leave in longer and take some more in say four weeks if people would like.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

To be fair, Zaino make it quite clear that multiple layers increase depth and clarity - the ideal amount is about 5/6 with a mixture of Z5P and Z2P and then you have ZFX to factor in.

Does Duragloss 'improve' with layers?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

abd1973 said:


> Thanks for coming to the meet Dave The photos of the car are Great. I will Take a few pics in a few weeks and see how they compare. I can leave in longer and take some more in say four weeks if people would like.


That would be great mate, cheers... you mentioned you would like some beading pics... best I could get here mate:




























All from the Zaino side, but being sealents they wont give you tall high beads - they were tunning off faster than I could photograph them! :lol::lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> To be fair, Zaino make it quite clear that multiple layers increase depth and clarity - the ideal amount is about 5/6 with a mixture of Z5P and Z2P and then you have ZFX to factor in.
> 
> Does Duragloss 'improve' with layers?


Yep, layer 111 and it will improve much the same as Zaino will. Although, the magnitude of this improvement certainly isn't as large as marketing would have you believe (in my experience, anyway)... Three layers tops would be what I would go for, beyone that the look simply doesn't change. Though I imagine the durability will.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have used Duragloss for a few years on the BM above and you can layer the 111 and it adds some depth IMO. But you have to wait ideally about 12 hours between coats.So in that respect the Zaino has an advantage.

Brent


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Yep, layer 111 and it will improve much the same as Zaino will. Although, the magnitude of this improvement certainly isn't as large as marketing would have you believe (in my experience, anyway)... Three layers tops would be what I would go for, beyone that the look simply doesn't change. Though I imagine the durability will.


I don't know Dave, I think I can see a good improvement with the second layer of Zaino. Not so sure about the third layer.

Will be interesting to see if you find a difference in durability, Zaino is more durable for me on my wheels when comparing same amount of layers.

At a car meet I dont usually expect to see a difference in LSP, certainly can't with a high end wax test I've watched before.

Either way, going on how good the 901 is, I expect the Duragloss line to be excellent, but Zaino has a special place on my products shelf.


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Dave you should try using ZFX on some 111 and see what results you get


it works....I have done it...I talked to Jerry the chemist at DG and asked if ZFX would work with DG polishes...he said why not.. just get the coats on fast as the DG sets up a bit faster in the mixing bottle than Zaino...

also used Z1 with DG....

I have been using DG products for 4 years now...in fact I was one to bring them to the forums here a few years back..both 105 and AW..now I praise the Marine line....both the 501 polish and the Marine QD and protectant...

I was called a shill a few times for boasting DG products....

I am now trying the track klaw polish....all I can say is its the slickest stuff I have used....and looks great....

the Marine polish 501 has the same durability as 105..but is a bit slicker to retard and water bourne grime sticking to the paint...has corrision inhibitors..and also the best paint cleaner going..

the Marine detailer is like Fast Clean and Shine BUT a better cleaner and a little more protection....the Marine Vinyl protector is some nice stuff for interiors and trim...lasts a long time on outside trim

I talk to Jerry and Bill all the time

here is a letter from Jerry when I sent him pictures of my truck after doing a full DG detail....I have every prodcut of thiers now...

From: Jerry Bailey 
To: Alan 
Sent: Wednesday, June 14, 2006 3:03 PM
Subject: Re: here is a picture of my truck

What great pictures Alan! I doubt anything can top that shine and durability. Pictures are as sharp and crisp as you will see coming thru an email. I really enjoyed talking to the man that was responsible for lighting the fire on Duragloss Car Care Products. I hope you will keep it going by spreading the word. You are a perfectionist in every manner. God Bless Alan and let me know if i can help you in anyway. Jerry 800-638-7245

we have even talked on trying to bring a new products to the line. but I guess they are content with what they have now...but may vamp them some in the future

Al


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

now ZFX with DG stuff would be interesting 

I saw a slight improvement with 2 layers of 105 - seemed richer and glossier, but obviously very slight and a real risk of it being in my imagination 

The only disadvantage I see is the need to wait 12-24 hours between layers vs Zaino. But 1 layer looked superb IMHO and while I have yet to try it, I hear 601+105 together is even better still


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> now ZFX with DG stuff would be interesting
> 
> I saw a slight improvement with 2 layers of 105 - seemed richer and glossier, but obviously very slight and a real risk of it being in my imagination
> 
> The only disadvantage I see is the need to wait 12-24 hours between layers vs Zaino. But 1 layer looked superb IMHO and while I have yet to try it, I hear 601+105 together is even better still


601+105 does in my eyes have an edge of 105 alone, and there's claimed dramatically improverd durability also though this I have yet to test in practice in the real world... 601 is dirt cheap though, oand doesn't add anything to the application time really, so adding it wont cause money or time pain at least


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

My experience of 601 is that is was dead easy to apply and quick.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job Dave :thumb:

But I what do you think about 101+601+111 vs ZAIO+Z1+Z2?

101 reminds me of ZAIO, 601 and Z1 is more or less a bonding agent and Z2/111 are their non cleaning sealants.

I must get some Duragloss, I have been looking at 501 for a long time and I think it´s time to order some along with the trackclaw sealant.


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Blimey, Don't get em on to the trackclaw stuff, I'll be having to increase me stock levels again:thumb::lol:


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

ok...little DG info right from the GD guys....

501 is the strongest cleaner by far...no fruity smells..just a chemical smell...but has the durability of 105....has some added stuff also to repell oil slick..algea...and water grime.so its very slick....remember its a mraine polish..but works great on Autos....looks great alone and not topped...I use this as a base coat in the winter since it has salt inhibitors in it...so retards salt corrision....

105 is a great product...its a combo of polymers and synthetic resins to mimic a wax look...says right on the bottle...Duragloss TPP (Total Performance Polish)
Duragloss TPP (Total Performance Polish)

Synthetic Polymer/Wax Formula. Super-tough coating forms a protective barrier which protect against acid rain, tree sap, bird droppings and other environmental pollutants.

now the cleaner in 105 is mild...it will clean road fallout..exhaust grime and any wax or sealant on the paint thats dying or at the end of its life cycle....it has no abrasives...it can be layered..best way is doing by hand...no machine...soft and easy...

here is a interesting fact i was told by DG....you can use 601 between layers..meaning..do a 601/105 today....then next day do 601 again over the earlier coat and then do 105 over that...but you must wait 12-24 hours for the previous coat to cure.....all done by hand....

I have used CG's EZ creme under 105 and also the new PB Black hole glaze and seen a nice difference in looks....

ok..this is just DG 501 on the paint....after a wipe down










this is 105 over a glaze (ez Creme CG's)










here is another later in the year










DG has some great stuff...I use it all....I mean it all

AL


----------



## tinka (Jun 19, 2007)

excuse my ignorance,but are 111&105 both sealants,as im going to try srp to reduce the swirls over time,which would be the best to use on top of srp.

ive been using 111&105 for a while,and i agree,it does give good results.


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

101...105...111 104...and 501 are all sealants...but 111 is sorta like a pure sealant..less cleaning of them all..

105 and 501 are the longest lasting of the line ...and track klaw is a sealant...the most slickest one I have seen....Track Klaw has a Flourocarbon polymer...its like nothing sticks to it...dirt comes off with just rinse water...

AL


----------



## tinka (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks mate.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

is track klaw a DG product then??...never heard of it before....any more info please...


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Simple answer, yes it is, made for the racing industry primarily, and yes
we do have some stock!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

....lol....tell us more steve....application,price,advantage etc etc


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Glossboss said:


> Simple answer, yes it is, made for the racing industry primarily, and yes
> we do have some stock!


Any chance of a free sample steve to do another panel on the car along side the 106/111 and the zanio on the bonnet ?


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

here is the info on Track klaw http://www.duragloss.com/product.asp?pid=326

it was designed for NASCAR and F1 cars here in the US to reduce rubber and fuel residue from adhereing to the cars that cause air drag ....this polish is super slick...and looks great....

it was tested in a wind tunnel to show that the air drag was reduced...

I myself did not read into all the claims..I just wanted to try it and Jerry sent me a bottle to try....after applying it the paint was slick..but next day was much slicker and glowed even better...a few days later I was coming home from wok and it down poured...my truck looked like it was self drying...no rain on the paint at all while it looked like some one was using a fire hose it was raining so hard....after the rain my paint was clean like i just washed it...

I do not think you can top this with any other sealant like 105 as it may not bond due to the chemical make up od Track Klaw..stuff is to slick...lol....I will have to ask Jerry the next time I call....

it is easy on and off like 105...it sorta smelled like bananas to me....on a scale of 1 -10 on cleaners..I would say 4 on this one....while 501 would be 9

AL


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

All covered in previous post really,
I currently have 12 bottles in stock,








Available in 16oz @£15.95 + vat. Guessing I will have to increase
stock levels now the cat's out of the bag:lol: It's ease of application
is great, and sure leaves a good finish, as said designed for the racing
car industry (now if we could get them using it here:lol
Not on our web site, but will be shortly.
I will arrange for some more in our next consigmnment if it helps!!!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

what about the 'look' it gives? Is it like 105, and can it be used over 501 or 601 for extra durability?

Sounds like a great winter option


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just looked at Gloss Boss's site..he has a nice selection of DG stuff....

here are some products I find outstanding....beside the sealants

201 dressing....great trim product..will not run in the rain like most will...

the Marine Detailer...great product...cleans water spots and leaves a slick finish...and protects well also...like fast clean and shine on steriods....

marine protectant...great on inside and outside even Vinyl tops....lasts a long time...not glossy..semi matte....does not do well on tires..it takes 2 coats to look good.....


265 detail spray..great engine spray....a little goes a long ways....and for wheel arches....


the Marine products are a bit more fortified as I was told....so best bang for the buck....I find them super products...one thing..the Marine shampoo is a nice cleaner ..but a low foamer as it is meant to use near watewr so its low foam as not to pollute water with sudz..but as slick as 901 on the paint and cleans nice....

AL

ps....what about the 'look' it gives? Is it like 105, and can it be used over 501 or 601 for extra durability?

Sounds like a great winter option 

yes..it can....

the look is better than 105 in my eyes.....very brillant and wet looking

AL


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sold - will have some for my birthday me thinks


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

remember..use 105 or 501 on your wheels..even Track klaw....much much better than Jetseal 109 and say bye bye to dust adhesion ...and maintain with AW monthly....use the Marine detailer to clean weekly....proven system...

AL


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Does TK need a bare surface to bond to, or could you use over 501, 601 or 105?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PJS said:


> Does TK need a bare surface to bond to, or could you use over 501, 601 or 105?


Phil - I think Al mentions this below...



Al-53 said:


> ps....what about the 'look' it gives? Is it like 105, and can it be used over 501 or 601 for extra durability?
> 
> Sounds like a great winter option
> 
> ...


Al - I also saw some older posts of yours over on Autopia where you mentioned Track Claw is less durable than 105, with perhaps 3 months life. Has that proven to be fairly accurate in your experiences?


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

PJS said:


> Does TK need a bare surface to bond to, or could you use over 501, 601 or 105?


I have used it over 601 and 501 and 101....and Rejex.....all worked out well...if I am topping a sealant with it..I use FC&S or the Marine detailer first to clean any fallout..then top it with TK..it makes it easy to get a thin coat also since they add a bit of fresh slickness

Al - I also saw some older posts of yours over on Autopia where you mentioned Track Claw is less durable than 105, with perhaps 3 months life. Has that proven to be fairly accurate in your experiences?

yes..if I use it as a stand alone product....3-4 months tops..you can expand it a bit if you use AW over it ..but I wanted to see how it stands alone ..it was on a panel with sprinklers and sun hitting it daily..so yes..3 months would be accurate...I had jetseal next to it..and it died in 4-5 weeks..was flat dead....

AL

AL


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Al-53 said:


> I have used it over 601 and 501 and 101....and Rejex.....all worked out well...if I am topping a sealant with it..I use FC&S or the Marine detailer first to clean any fallout..then top it with TK..it makes it easy to get a thin coat also since they add a bit of fresh slickness
> 
> AL


and what do you reckon on durability? Torn between this and 105?


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

As I have said I am Happy to put some on other panel of then car to run along side teh duragloss and zaino we put on and run it for a month or so... Longer if poss.

Dont think I will get a sample so I might have to stump up some cash to try it. I will keep this thread up to date with what i do. It will be interesting to see it along side the other duragloss products.

I have said I will post up pics of how the othees perform.

Brent


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

abd1973 said:


> As I have said I am Happy to put some on other panel of then car to run along side teh duragloss and zaino we put on and run it for a month or so... Longer if poss.
> 
> Dont think I will get a sample so I might have to stump up some cash to try it. I will keep this thread up to date with what i do. It will be interesting to see it along side the other duragloss products.
> 
> ...


was that your blue Bimmer then?

I'm torn now...might grab all 3 next week


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> was that your blue Bimmer then?
> 
> I'm torn now...might grab all 3 next week


Yes that was mine. Other than the Zaino on the bonet now it has always had DG on it. THe duability has always been really good eapecially as I work with timber dust and it gets a right hammering out in sites especcially in the winter.

I will drop you a PM I might have some you can try but I will hav eto look tomorrow as Im baby sitting at tghe moment and my 10 month old is creating a mess.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Very interesting to read the two are as close in the flesh as I've heard.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Glossmax said:


> Very interesting to read the two are as close in the flesh as I've heard.


Same test done today as well on a metallic green M3, results wil be posted up soon...  Results though, suggesting little if any difference between the two - other than price of course.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Same test done today as well on a metallic green M3, results wil be posted up soon...  Results though, suggesting little if any difference between the two - other than price of course.


Dave - have you done 111 over a polished surface without the 105 yet? I hear it is a bit more like Z2 and want to see it 

Dont have a spare panel to try it on right now though :wall:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Just to add to this - Dave did the Mrs's Focus half duragloss, half Zoomol Atlantique and a day on, having had lots of rain and some sun, I am knackered if I can tell the difference!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - have you done 111 over a polished surface without the 105 yet? I hear it is a bit more like Z2 and want to see it
> 
> Dont have a spare panel to try it on right now though :wall:


Try that on 19th


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> Just to add to this - Dave did the Mrs's Focus half duragloss, half Zoomol Atlantique and a day on, having had lots of rain and some sun, I am knackered if I can tell the difference!


Having had the opportunity to see it first hand for a while initially after application I didn't see any difference either.

With some of the more expensive waxes for example, I assume some sort of Mass Hysteria was at work a while back with previously perceived differences now much more difficult to quantify or even detect.

I had no interest in the subject until a few months ago so I can't speak from first hand experience.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - have you done 111 over a polished surface without the 105 yet? I hear it is a bit more like Z2 and want to see it
> 
> Dont have a spare panel to try it on right now though :wall:


Few of my old E34 from a couple of years ago

http://www.duragloss.co.uk/photogallery.asp?action=showgallery&gallery=93


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Few of my old E34 from a couple of years ago
> 
> http://www.duragloss.co.uk/photogallery.asp?action=showgallery&gallery=93


well I have to say that looks pretty nice - super reflective black mirror 5 series 

now just even more confused about what to get :lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Phil - I think Al mentions this below...


Cheers D.
Guess I need to instruct Al how to do multiple quotes so that what he writes is relatable/easier to understand.

Al - If you're going to reply to more than one post, use the + button beside the quote one. It'll change to orange, and the order you select them, will be the order they appear in your post.

So, just a recap on what you said in reference to TK over the others I mentioned - If you are putting it over another sealant layer, you use the Fast Clean & Shine to prep the surface of the layer?
Why? Is FC acting like a glaze here or are you just making sure the layer is clean even though you've just washed and dried the car?

Once TK is on, what are you using thereafter when the car is washed to maintain it? AW, FC or Marine QD?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

PJS said:


> So, just a recap on what you said in reference to TK over the others I mentioned - If you are putting it over another sealant layer, you use the Fast Clean & Shine to prep the surface of the layer?
> Why? Is FC acting like a glaze here or are you just making sure the layer is clean even though you've just washed and dried the car?


FC&S is pretty much the same as Z6


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have some Tk ordered to put on some of the other body panels to compare. I will post up some piccies if I can get it done at the weekend.


----------



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Same test done today as well on a metallic green M3, results wil be posted up soon...  Results though, suggesting little if any difference between the two - other than price of course.


Interesting test, however i don't quite understand the rational behind it.

How are you comparing cost?

From what i can tell you're using unnecessary products in the zaino test, which would be unfair to add into the cost.

Z1 isn't even sold in the US website any more. It's been replaced by ZAIO or ZFX.

The test as it stands would be:

ZAIO (Cleaner and polish and loc coat)
Then Z2

If you were just layering 1 layer of Z2 that would be it, you don't need ZFX if you are doing one layer on top of ZAIO as the ZAIO acts as the bond coat (like Z1 used too).

If you want to multilayer in 24 hours then by all means add ZFX. But then that would be a different test.

But i think it's a bit unfair cost wise to include Z1 which isn't doing anything, and ZFX which is unnecessary in the above test regime.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Andythescientist said:


> Interesting test, however i don't quite understand the rational behind it.
> 
> How are you comparing cost?
> 
> ...


I take your point, however I do disagree to an extent. The purpose of the above was to as closely as possible compare like for like products from both ranges, and while this is not going to be ultimately possible in a pair of ranges having differing products, the products you see above are the closest you could have in comparison IMHO - hence why the test was done.

Yes I am aware of Z1 and its recent replacement by ZFX - great shame as I personally really like the Z1, so yes perhaps the comparison is not ultimately fair if one were to be splitting hairs over it. However it demonstrates some products being used and working with each other, not necessarily as manufacturer's intended but detailed testing by myself suggests that they do indeed work quite well together, so I like to use them together whether technically correct or not.

So from both ranges, we see: Bonding Agent, followed by AIO, then topped with pure sealent. Thats the closest comparison from each of the ranges using the above three, though I take on board that Z1 is now replaced with ZFX, but I wouldn't personally view Z1 as being redundant myself as it still works as a product where ZFX is not used.

However, if one wishes to compare cost, then the fairest would be ZAIO and Z2 vs. 105 and 111, forgetting the bonding agents from both of the ranges - and here, we can see the Duragloss has an almighty price advantage and this is before we look at the maintenance shampoo prices: Z7 vs. 901... Come on Zaino, get the Z7 into gallon bottles and get the price competitive!!

The rational behind these tests is not to say one way or another a specific LSP is better or worse than another, but simply to show two systems being applied in a way I quite like, and seems to work from personal experience even though it goes against perhaps the common application practice... If we all stuck to the rules, we wouldn't put ZFX into 111 for example, but I intend to based on some people's suggestions just to see what happens. 

Tell you what, next comparison test I will try at the NW meet if those attending dont mind... Autobalm and SRP, then ZAIO>Z2 vs. 105>111... or perhaps just IPA>Z2 vs. IPA>111... so many combos you could try together infact...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Tell you what, next comparison test I will try at the NW meet if those attending dont mind... Autobalm and SRP, then ZAIO>Z2 vs. 105>111... or perhaps just IPA>Z2 vs. IPA>111... so many combos you could try together infact...


Dave, I'll bet you'll struggle to tell much difference between them all! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Dave, I'll bet you'll struggle to tell much difference between them all! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


You're not wrong!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Tell you what, next comparison test I will try at the NW meet if those attending dont mind... Autobalm and SRP, then ZAIO>Z2 vs. 105>111... or perhaps just IPA>Z2 vs. IPA>111... so many combos you could try together infact...


Dave - please leave us with some shred of completely subjective and unsubstantiated product differentiation, or our entire passion for detailing will simply be reduced to Turtle Wax and old boxers


----------



## Andythescientist (Nov 25, 2005)

One other thing to remember is ZAIO is a bonding agent too 

I do however agree with you that most of these LSP products are now getting to the point where it's very hard to see any difference between them. It's then really down to durability and what you like using.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Andythescientist said:


> I do however agree with you that most of these LSP products are now getting to the point where it's very hard to see any difference between them. It's then really down to durability and what you like using.


Durability, ease of use and price are now the deciding factors as far as I'm concerned.

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - please leave us with some shred of completely subjective and unsubstantiated product differentiation, or our entire passion for detailing will simply be reduced to Turtle Wax and old boxers


I'll do my best 

After the big wax test, I'll be going back to comparing polishes and AIOs again  ... ans writing my long winded guides! :lol:

I should say though, the purpose of these tests (including the big wax test) is not to prove conclusively that one product is better than another, its more like a review of a couple of cars in a magazine... Top Gear may prefer the Mondeo to the Vectra for example, but then loads of people prefer the Vectra for their own reasons which are very justifiable... In our world, loads of people love ***** waxes for example, and for reaons that are very justifiable - the most important one being that it makes them happy and I will not argue with that, or in any way say conclusively that they are wasting their money. The point of the tests is really just fun, let folks see products working side by side and form their own opinions from it. I bet on the day of the wax test, people will find a car they prefer and that car will be different for every single person for their own personal reasons - but a chance to see products working side by side and decide for themselves I think is very valuable but the most important thing is people's opinions seeing the results first hand, rather than my opinion being taken as read... I want to know what other people like, as strange though this may sound, I'm actually more interested in what other people like when it comes to LSPs than what I like, as I'm finding the whole topic a more and more interesting topic from a whole variety of angles ranging from raw product performance through to enjoyment of use, through to perceived advanatges vs. real advantages, human pshycology - it really is fascinating I think, that so many different LSPs out there and they all have their places in people's collections... I mean I have 40 waxes now, and coming on for 20 sealents - woud I sell any of them? Nope! So just one person, me, sees a place for everyone of them!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

And...

I couldn't resist buying the Track Claw... once the Zaino has had its fair run on the Volvo (have to say, I'm really enjoying having the Zaino on the car so will be keeping it on there for a wee while yet to give it a good run for its money), this will be going on it next ready for the autumn/winter months when the roads are particularly grimy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Track Claw Racing Polish sounds an interesting product due to the slickness if offers. I would like to try that on some wheels for sure! May be very good at resisting brake dust build up and make wheels easier to clean. :thumb:

Alan W


----------

